
Simple Python Package to Extract Deep Learning Features - chsasank
https://chsasank.github.io/deep-learning-image-features.html
======
amelius
This blogpost makes it sound as if using a deep learning library for a task
like image classification is difficult, while it is just a matter of
copy+paste, annotate, and run.

~~~
craftinator
Please provide either an example or a source for this assertion.

~~~
la_fayette
[https://github.com/fchollet/deep-learning-with-python-
notebo...](https://github.com/fchollet/deep-learning-with-python-
notebooks/blob/master/5.1-introduction-to-convnets.ipynb)

~~~
rytill
The OP library specifically grabs the ImageNet model and uses transfer
learning. That's just a general keras convolutional networks resource.

------
make3
I wonder if there is a BERT equivalent for NLP. Is BERT part of Spacy now?

~~~
syllogism
We've been developing support for transformers in spaCy. See:

[https://explosion.ai/blog/spacy-pytorch-
transformers](https://explosion.ai/blog/spacy-pytorch-transformers)

[https://github.com/explosion/spacy-pytorch-
transformers](https://github.com/explosion/spacy-pytorch-transformers)

